# pacu



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Well I had to rescue another pacu today, my dumbass buddy put this 2" pacu in his 2 6" redbelly tank so I bought the fish of of him for 5 bucks to give my other pacu some company. In a week or two im going to have to move my 12" pacu into his new tank, Ive never moved a big fish before any suggestions? Do pacus breed in captivity?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

walk outside and place the pacu in the sewer in the street and walk away....ok, nevermind that, just reach in and grab him with your hands, but hold on tight. I had to do that with the 20" pacu I had...he was a slippery lil beast!


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

Your 12 inch pacu will sure are going to mess your buddies p's tank. Breeding captivity?? Can you explain in more detail?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

pacu's are the worst fish ever, they look like corky from life goes on


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

My friend bought a 2" pacu and his girlfriend wouldnt let him put it in her tank so he put it in his 55gallon with 2 red belly piranhas that are six inches, I knew the pacu would get eaten so I rescued it and gave him five bucks for it. I put it in my 55 gallon with my 12" pacu. In a week or so Im going to move both pacus into a bigger tank - and i was just wondering if anyone had pacus that bred before.


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> My friend bought a 2" pacu and his girlfriend wouldnt let him put it in her tank so he put it in his 55gallon with 2 red belly piranhas that are six inches, I knew the pacu would get eaten so I rescued it and gave him five bucks for it. I put it in my 55 gallon with my 12" pacu. In a week or so Im going to move both pacus into a bigger tank - and i was just wondering if anyone had pacus that bred before.
> [snapback]1168530[/snapback]​


My pacus bred and the fry immediately eaten by my tilapia. 2 inch pacus and 12 inch pacus they wont be able to breed, no way! 2 inch pacus are still small and wont be able to produce any eggs.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I like pacus, why does everyone talk sh!t about them. Pacus are like dogs, there intelligent and you can pet the big bastards without missing a finger, red bellies piranhas are just as ugly as pacus in my opinion- but i have and enjoy both.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

LOL.... I know a 2 inch pacu is too small, im talking about later on, in six months hell be 12 inches also.


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> pacu's are the worst fish ever, they look like corky from life goes on
> [snapback]1168526[/snapback]​


Well thats what you think they are the worst fish! But many other people think they are nice fish! If you dont like them then dont mention it.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I would like to one day build a pond in the backyard, but wouldnt my pacus die in the winter if in a pond?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i should be free to offer my opinion on something, this is a forum for discussion right? it's ok that you like em. i however think they should be sorting glass somewhere or something


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> I would like to one day build a pond in the backyard, but wouldnt my pacus die in the winter if in a pond?
> [snapback]1168544[/snapback]​


if the pond freeze then ofcourse they will die. Buy a heater or something. or build the pond inside your house.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

How would you heat a pond in the winter? I couldnt put it in the house , I just built a 240 gallon tank and thats the biggest i can go- Do you think they could live for life in a 240 gallon tank? One of my local fish stores has 3 of them over 2 feet long in a 260 but there cramped.


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> How would you heat a pond in the winter? I couldnt put it in the house , I just built a 240 gallon tank and thats the biggest i can go- Do you think they could live for life in a 240 gallon tank? One of my local fish stores has 3 of them over 2 feet long in a 260 but there cramped.
> [snapback]1168555[/snapback]​


Look, How many gallon of pond are you going to build? If it was around 1000 or something then buy 5 heater or more for the winter. 240 gallon will do great just for 2 pacu. More than 2 the ammonia will build up easily - too many fish! And crowded too. Pacu can reach up till 3 feet. Wow!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I have 2 pacus a small shark and a pleco I hope will all be able to live in the 240 for life. I dont know if my pleco can go in the 240 because he may eat through the epoxy.


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> I have 2 pacus a small shark and a pleco I hope will all be able to live in the 240 for life. I dont know if my pleco can go in the 240 because he may eat through the epoxy.
> [snapback]1168561[/snapback]​


You mean the black algae eater pleco? If that one you have then it can reach till 2 feet. The shark is black right? It stay medium sized.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to non-p section


----------

